

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) About Raising Multilingual Children - rfreytag
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/content/radioStories/2003/02/11/frequentlyAskedQuestionsfaqAboutRaisingMultilingualChildren.html

======
giardini
The author's individual experience is interesting but hardly an authoritative
basis for a FAQ on this topic. See Judith Rich Harris' book "The Nurture
Assumption: Why Children Turn Out the Way They Do, Revised and Updated" for an
informed explanation of language acquisition in a multi-language environment.

